# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ndihme!

## loneeagle

Do e vleresoja nese dikush ka mundesi te me ndihmoj me nje power of attorney form ne shqip??

Flm!

----------


## hot_prinz

Lone, cer osht ajo gjo?  :i hutuar:

----------


## loneeagle

> Lone, cer osht ajo gjo?


Ne fakt te them te drejten nuk e di si i thone ne shqip, me duket se prokure por nuk jam e sigurt. Me power of attorney i jep te drejte dikujt tjeter te veproj per ty. Me duhet nje form ne shqip.

----------


## hot_prinz

> Ne fakt te them te drejten nuk e di si i thone ne shqip, me duket se prokure por nuk jam e sigurt. Me power of attorney i jep te drejte dikujt tjeter te veproj per ty. Me duhet nje form ne shqip.


Lone ty kerkon autorizim.  :perqeshje: 
Do me e autorizu nje person privat apo nje avokat?

----------


## BOKE

Loneeagle ketu ke nje prokure. Mbase te hyn ne pune mbasi te besh adaptimet perkatese.


(Data)


PROKURË E POSAÇME
(Draft për t’u patur parasysh nga shtetasit shqiptarë mbi 16 vjeç)

Unë e nënshkruara (Emer, Mbiemer) i/e bija e Vasilit dhe Sherifes, lindur më 10 prill 19XX, në Memaliaj, aktualisht banuese në SHBA në adresën: 200 South Street, Anytown, TN, ZIP XXXXX, deklaroj si më poshtë vijon:

Emëroj dhe caktoj si përfaqësuesin tim të posaçëm, babain z. Vasil Mbiemrri, i biri i Janit dhe Nerminit, i datëlindjes 20 gusht 19XX, me nr. pasaporte xxxxxxxxx, akualisht banues në Rr. “Xhemal Tafaj", Pallati 17, Apt. 79, Tiranë, të cilit i jap të drejta dhe tagra të plota në emër e dobinë time të kryejë të gjitha veprimet e nevojshme për nxjerrjen e pasaportës time.

Të gjitha veprimet që do të kryhen prej tij për sa më sipër i konsideroj të drejta dhe të plota sikur të isha vetë i pranishëm. 

					Porositësj
Këtu do të shkruash me shkrim dore emër & mbiemër.  





(KETU DO TE JETE PJESA
E NOTERIT AMERIKAN)

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Lone, ne këtej, kësaj i themi prokurë që i jep të drejtë avokatit të të përfaqësojnë në proçes gjyqësor, bazuar në objektin e kërkesës që do  kërkosh nga ai proçes që ke nisur, i jep të drejtën të të përfaqësojë dhe i përcakton tagrat që ia kalon në atij në përfaqësim; pra është prokurë e posaçme, si kjo që ta solli BOKE, por formulohet ndryshe në rastin e prokurës së posaçme që formulon t'i japësh tagër përfaqësimi avokatit.

Psh, një model që më kapi syri në dokumenta (çudi që e paskam ruajtur se zakonisht e kam ves ta mbush koshin :D)


PROKURE

Une, nenshkruesi:			


nepermjet kesaj prokure emeroj:


te jete Perfaqsues i tij/tyre ne 
Republiken e Shqiperise:

a)	ne lidhje me cdo kerkese per Patenat per  Shpikje, si dhe per Patentat Shtese.
b)	te paraqese kerkese per regjistrimin e  cdo Marke Tregetare, Modeli dhe Dizenjo ne emrin e tij/tyre.

Ne permbushje te kesaj Prokure avokati ne fjale eshte ne menyre te vacante i autorizuar dhe i pajisur me te drejta te marre te gjithe informacionin, ankesat dhe njoftimet e tjera; te jape deklarata ne emer te tij/tyre; te parakese ankesa ne Zyren e Patentave, ne gjykatat ose cfaredo organi tjeter ose ti terheque ato; te ngreje objek sione; te apeloje si dhe te kete te drejte te perdore masa te tjera ligjore ose ti terheqe ato; ti drejtohet arbitrazhit; te betohet dhe te pranoje betimin; te marre pjese ne ekzekutimin e vendimeve; te kerkoje masat e sigurimit gjuqsor si dhe ti anulloje ato; te bej kompromis; te marre para dhe viera te tjera; te terheqe cdo lloj kerkese ose te drejte te regjistruar te pronesise industriale; te kaloje ose ndryshoje pjeserisht ose teresisht kete prokure dhe te kryeje pergjitsisht gjithcka qe eshte e nevojshime ne baze te ligjeve per te siguruar dhenesin e privilegjeve te pemendura me larte. 


		Place and Date:
			Signature:
Name of the person signing and position:
Company stamp (seal):



------


POWER OF ATTORNEY

The undersigned:


hereby constitute and appoint:


to act as his/their Agent in the Republic of Albania


a)	in respect of any application for Patents of Invention, as well as for Patents-in-Addition.

b)	to apply for registration of any Trademark, Model and Design in his/their name.


In the execution of this Power of Attorney the said attorney is specially authorized and empowered to receive all communications, plaints and other notices; to give declaration in his/their name; to lodge plaints with the Patent Office, the courts and any other Authorities in any Penal or Civil Proceedings, or to withdraw the same; to raise objections; to appeal and to have recourse to other legal measures and to withdraw the same; to submit to arbitration; to offer and to accept oath; to attend the execution of sentences; to apply for judicial  securities and to cancel the same, to compromise; to receive money and other valuables; to withdraw any application and any registered right of industrial property, to substitute all or any part of the present power; and to do generally all that may be necessary according to the laws to secure the grantor of the privileges above mentioned.



Nuk e di, a është ky lloj modeli përfaqësimi që po kërkoje apo jo?
P.S. Se desh harrova, marrë shkas edhe nga pyetja që të kishte bërë hot_prinz, se a do ia kalosh tagrat e përfaqësimit një personi privat apo avokatit... nëse e do ndaj një personi privat t'i kalosh të drejtat, është si modeli i BOKE, ndërsa nëse e do për një avokat të të përfaqësojë, është pak a shumë me përmendjen e një sërë vëllimi tagrash si ajo e modelit që solla, që saktësohen duke përfshirë në të, të gjitha tagrat që i korespondojnë mundësive ligjore, shkallëve që do i duhen të ndjekë avokatit në proçes të të përfaqësojë ty në të gjitha ato që përmenden.

----------


## loneeagle

Boke & Fleur shume FLM. Do ia kaloj nje personi privat. Por midis dy shembujve qe me keni dhene eshte mjaftushem cfare me duhet. Ju jam shume mirenjohese. THANKS! Fleur dmth ne shqip quhet prokure?

----------


## loneeagle

> Lone ty kerkon autorizim. 
> Do me e autorizu nje person privat apo nje avokat?


Hp eshte autorizim per nje person privat. Tamam si e ka shpjeguar Boke & Fleur me siper. Shume flm te gjitheve!

----------


## hot_prinz

> Hp eshte autorizim per nje person privat. Tamam si e ka shpjeguar Boke & Fleur me siper. Shume flm te gjitheve!



Lone po kuptoj e kane spjeguar per se mari,
biles Fleur Blanche e spjegon me pike dhe presje.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## loneeagle

> Lone po kuptoj e kane spjeguar per se mari,
> biles Fleur Blanche e spjegon me pike dhe presje.


Shembull eshte! Meriton rep. por s'po me lejohet ti jap me rep. Ia kam borxhe!

----------


## hot_prinz

> Shembull eshte! Meriton rep. por s'po me lejohet ti jap me rep. Ia kam borxhe!


Eshte shembull pertej shembullit.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Fleur dmth ne shqip quhet prokure?


Po Lone, prokurë quhet në shqip, që në thelb është një akt përfaqësimi.
Që mos harroj meqë po slliesha këtej vërdallë, për korrektesë po të sjell ca nene që ta qartësojnë edhe më mirë, që të paktën nëse të shërbejnë t'u hedhësh një sy.

*Përfaqësimi me prokurë*
Neni 70
Prokura është dokumenti në të cilin i përfaqësuari, me vullnetin e
tij të lirë ka përcaktuar karakterin dhe vëllimin e tagreve që i ka
dhënë përfaqësuesit.

Neni 71
Prokura është e përgjithshme kur i përfaqësuari i ka dhënë
përfaqësuesit tagre për të kryer veprime juridike të shumëllojshme, të
cilat kanë të bëjnë me një tërësi të drejtash të të përfaqësuarit, përveç
atyre që i ka përjashtuar shprehimisht.
Prokura është e posaçme kur i përfaqësuari i ka dhënë
përfaqësuesit tagrin për të kryer një ose disa veprime juridike të
caktuara, që karakterizohen nga një qëllim i përbashkët.

Neni 72
Prokura bëhet gjithmonë me shkresë.
Çdo prokurë për të lidhur një kontratë, e cila sipas ligjit mund të
bëhet vetëm me akt noterial, duhet të përpilohet në këtë formë,
përndryshe është e pavlefshme. Edhe prokura për kryerjen e veprimeve
para gjykatave dhe institucioneve të tjera shtetërore, duhet të bëhet
me akt noterial, përveç kur me dispozita ligjore lejohet që ajo të bëhet
me shkresë të thjeshtë.
Prokura në emër të personave juridikë publikë e privatë mud të bëhet
edhe vetëm me nënshkrimin e drejtuesit të tij dhe me vulën përkatëse,
përveç kur ligji kërkon që veprimi juridik të kryhet me akt noterial.

Neni 73
Prokura për të tërhequr dërgesa postare ose para nga zyrat postare apo nga bankat deri në një shumë të caktuar prej tyre, prokura për të
terhequr paga dhe shpërblime të tjera që rrjedhin nga marrëdhëniet e
punës, si dhe prokura për të tërhequr pensione, ndihma e bursa, mund
të vërtetohen edhe nga:
a) administratori i lagjes së qytetit ose kryeplaku i fshatit;
b) drejtuesi i personit juridik apo i degës së tij, ku i përfaqësuari
është në marrëdhënie pune ose ndjek shkollën;
c) drejtuesi i institucionit shëndetësor ku i përfaqësuari është
shtruar për mjekim;
ç) komanda e repartit ushtarak ku shërben i përfaqësuari;
d) drejtuesi i institucionit ku i përfaqësuari mbahet i arrestuar ose
vuan dënimin me heqje të lirisë.

Neni 74
Ndryshimet në prokurë duhet tu bëhen të njohura të tretëve me
mjete të përshtatshme. Në mungesë të njoftimeve të tilla, këto ndryshime
nuk mund tu kundrejtohen të tretëve, përveç kur provohet që këta i dinin
ndryshimet në prokurë në kohën kur është kryer veprimi juridik.

Neni 75
I përfaqësuari mund të shfuqizojë prokurën dhe përfaqësuesi të
heqë dorë prej saj në çdo kohë. Çdo marrëveshje e kundërt është e
pavlefshme.

*Mbarimi i prokurës*
Neni 76
Prokura mbaron kur:
a) përfaqësuesi ka kryer veprimet juridike për të cilat ajo ishte
dhënë;
b) është plotësuar afati për të cilin ajo ishte dhënë;
c) kur ka vdekur përfaqësuesi apo i përfaqësuari, ose kur njëri
prej tyre ka humbur zotësinë për të vepruar;
ç) ka mbaruar personi juridik përfaqësues apo i përfaqësuar;
d) kur i përfaqësuari ka shfuqizuar prokurën ose përfaqësuesi ka
hequr dorë prej saj. Pas mbarimit të prokurës perfaqësuesi, me
kërkesën e të përfaqësuarit duhet ti kthejë atij aktin e prokurës.
Përfaqësimi pas ndryshimeve ose mbarimit të prokurës

Neni 77
Veprimet juridike të kryera nga përfaqësuesi, pas ndryshimeve
të bëra në prokurë ose pas mbarimit të saj, janë të detyrueshme për të
përfaqësuarin ose për trashëgimtarët e tij, në rast se personat e tretë,
me të cilët janë kryer ato veprime juridike, nuk kanë patur dijeni për
ndryshimet ose për mbarimin e prokurës.

*Përfaqësimi pa tagre*
Neni 78
Kur një person fizik ose juridik vepron si përfaqësues pa e patur
këtë cilësi, si edhe kur përfaqësuesi ka kapërcyer tagret që i janë dhënë,
veprimi juridik i kryer në këto kushte nuk është i detyrueshëm për
personin në emrin e të cilit janë kryer, përveç kur ky e ka miratuar atë
më vonë.
Kur miratimi nuk është dhënë, personi i tretë që ka qenë në
mirëbesim ka të drejtë të kërkojë shpërblimin e dëmit nga përfaqësuesi.

Nëse ke ndonjë gjë tjetër të paqartë, je e lutur të pyesësh sërish :)
...edhe s'më ke asnjë gjë borxh si u shprehe, por sdq të/ju falemnderoj për vlerësimin :)

----------


## Englantin

Pershendetje,

do doja te pyesja shqiptaret qe jane ne suedi,se sa egziston mndesia qe te shkosh ne suedi me pashaporten biometrike dhe per periudhen 3 mojore te kerkosh pune, ku mund te drejtohesh? une fakt flas shume mire anglisht edhe gjermanisht. Po e drejtoj kete pyetje, sepse kam degjuar se suedia eshte nje vend shume social. Do te isha shume mirenjohes per pergjigjet tuaja.

Englantini

----------


## viscel

A mund te me ndihmoni me nje shembull te nje prokure te posacme per te autorizuar nje person per te gjitha prinat e paluajtshme?
Flm!

----------


## viscel

A mund te me ndihmoni me nje shembull te nje prokure te posacme per te autorizuar nje person per te gjitha prinat e paluajtshme?
Flm!

----------

